# So much competition! SO MANY Photographers out there!



## Jason_Moore (Jun 20, 2011)

just want to let it out.

countless numbers of event photogaphers out there.
a lot of them get into it just for the money and therefore a lot of them seem inexperienced and unknowledgeable.

i see so many plain photos that seem really unmanaged.
anyone can take a photo. but it takes skill and experience to get that right feel, that right lighting, that right exposure, that nice angle.

but i see so many photos with dull, plain, or over exposure.  with boring light. and always the angles.

i admire skilled photographers. 

so many photographers that it is hard to stay in business because there's too many newbies.


----------



## Rekd (Jun 20, 2011)

Jason_Moore said:


> just want to let it out.
> 
> countless numbers of event photogaphers out there.
> a lot of them get into it just for the money and therefore a lot of them seem inexperienced and unknowledgeable.
> ...



:sigh: Here we go again. 

You don't want the kind of business newbies can steal from you. (Unless you are one of said newbies.  )

/thread


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 20, 2011)

Rekd said:
			
		

> /thread


+1


----------



## pgriz (Jun 20, 2011)

The trick in any business is to find a niche where there is a large enough market and few (if any) competitors.  Smart businessmen (and women) figure this out before others do.  It's also known as the "untapped" market.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 20, 2011)

Everyone wants the low-hanging fruit.  You need to get a ladder, a lift, a helicopter, a jet pack, stilts, a hot-air balloon, a pogo stick.... anything that will put you above the "rest of the crowd".


----------



## jaomul (Jun 21, 2011)

Is it not your right to do what you want (once its legal). everyone was once a newbie, thats life


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 21, 2011)

I am stealing all your business! Yay!


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 21, 2011)

If you are in business you don't sell your product, you sell you.

Who cares how many camera slingers there are out there?  Just one is enough to take your business.  

Be the product and then there is only one in the whole market.


----------



## Jarrod268 (Jun 21, 2011)

Sounds like my industry... Software development.

 people get into it for the money, ruin projects, burn people out from fixing their crap then they get promoted to management or move on to do the same thing at another company.

Point is, no matter what you do there will always be newbies, there will always be competition.



Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## KmH (Jun 21, 2011)

Jason_Moore said:


> So much competition! SO MANY Photographers out there!


http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3169/3111720610_76fd0c0aa9_o.png

The real issue is SO MANY fauxtographers out there!

Keeping a photography business in busiess is more about business skills, than photography skills.

The best business advice I ever got was:



> Mind your own business!


----------



## Derrel (Jun 21, 2011)

pgriz said:


> The trick in any business is to find a niche where there is a large enough market and few (if any) competitors.  Smart businessmen (and women) figure this out before others do.  It's also known as the "untapped" market.



I heard tell there's a new market opening up photographing peoples' kids in their homes using fake wall section and fake wooden flooring section backdrops!  Might wanna' try and get in on that action!


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 21, 2011)

Jason_Moore said:


> just want to let it out.
> 
> countless numbers of event photogaphers out there.
> a lot of them get into it just for the money and therefore a lot of them seem inexperienced and unknowledgeable.
> ...



If you only just figured this out in 2011, then you are now officially at least 5 years behind the rest of the professionals that have been dealing with this.


----------



## pgriz (Jun 21, 2011)

Derrel said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > The trick in any business is to find a niche where there is a large enough market and few (if any) competitors. Smart businessmen (and women) figure this out before others do. It's also known as the "untapped" market.
> ...



ROTFLMAO!   Hmmm... where did I see that thread?   Let me think hard.  Nope, don't want to go there.  Actually, I'm pretty happy in the business segment I'm in.  On the face of it, I have lots of competition, but by the time I finish reviewing the needs/wants/means with my prospective customers, there is usually only one still standing, because I have (and continue to) worked hard to differentiate my company's services from what my "competition" do.


----------



## sean7488 (Jun 21, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Everyone wants the low-hanging fruit.  You need to get a ladder, a lift, a helicopter, a jet pack, stilts, a hot-air balloon, a pogo stick.... anything that will put you above the "rest of the crowd".



That made me think of this guy - George Steinmetz Aerial Photography - Flying . He takes great photos using a paraglider, definitely a different way to photograph.


----------

